# ACS evaluation for Bioinformatics Graduate



## animesh (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Folks,

I am a B.tech Bioinformatics graduate, and planning to start my PR process. I have got few doubts and would really appreciate if someone can guide me through this.
I have an experience of total 5 years in Information Technology, in which 1 year is in Australia.I am currently working in Australia under 457 Visa.
Since my degree is in Bioinformatics, I am little concerned if I fall in ICT Minor/ No ICT and will require 6 years min experience for clearing ACS evaluation (along with RPL).I have read many forums and getting a mixed feeling that may be my degree falls in ICT major, and hence posting my subjects(apart from usual biology subjects) semester wise below:

SEM 1: 
Mathematics - 1
Electrical and Electronics Engg
English - 1
Physics
Computer Programming Lab - 1

SEM 2:
Mathematics - 2
Computer Programming - 1
Techincal English - II
Condesed matter Physics
Computer Programming Lab - 2

SEM 3:
Biological databases
Computer Programming - 2
Perl
Computer Programming Lab - 3

SEM 4:
Probability Statistics and reliability
CGi and Web Programming
Introduction to Algorithm

SEM 5:
Database Management systems
Analytical Bioinformatics
Bioinformatics Lab - 1

SEM 6:
IPR and Cyber Laws
Graphic and Multimedia System
Computational Biology
Bioinformatics Lab - 2

SEM 7:
Data Mining and Warehousing
Artificial Intelligence 
Bioinformatics Lab - 2

SEM 8: 
Project Work

Can anyone please suggest me how good are my chances in clearing ACS evaluation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## animesh (Oct 22, 2014)

Folks, please reply.
your advise is much needed.

Thanks


----------



## animesh (Oct 22, 2014)

Can someone please help!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

You have 4 yrs Bachelors course. calculate yourself how much ICT content you have.

Non-ICT qualifications.
A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• *25% ICT content for a 4 year course*
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course


----------



## animesh (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Ginja,

I have tried doing that, but my confusion is subjects like 'IPR and Cyber laws' or "bioinformatics lab' comes under ICT content?

According to me, the list I posted earlier, is the ICT content in my complete course, but do u see any unnecessary subjects I have added there?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Same confusion as yours mate.
I personally think your degree falls under ICT Major ( Not closely related to nominated occupation) 4yrs exp required & if its ICT Major (Closely related) that would be awesome.

I think you are good enough to go for ACS assessment. 
Anyways you have Australian exp which is 5 points atleast.

*It aint ICT Minor for sure.*


----------



## gravisha (Apr 8, 2015)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Same confusion as yours mate.
> I personally think your degree falls under ICT Major ( Not closely related to nominated occupation) 4yrs exp required & if its ICT Major (Closely related) that would be awesome.
> 
> I think you are good enough to go for ACS assessment.
> ...


Hi Guys,

This is Ganesh. Am having the same confusion now and would like to know if you have applied for ACS and would be in a position to help me? In case you went through the assessment, How was you degree assessed as? 

Please share ur views on this. Thanks in advance


----------



## HanReddy (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Animesh,

Have u done with your assessment??. Even i am facing the same issue. I have total 5 yrs exp in IT, not sure whether I am eligible or not to apply for skill assessment. Please let me know if u know about years of experience they will deduct for Bio Info for software engineer profession.


----------



## rishimanish123 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Animesh,

I am exactly in the same situation as your. Could please share your experince.

Thanks


----------



## YPadiyar (Jan 18, 2017)

*partner skill qualifications*

Hi All

I want to know if you guys got a positive skill assessment. My wife has MTech in BioInformatics and has 6+ years of experience IT experience. I would like to claim partner experience. 

Kindly let me know your experience.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

YPadiyar said:


> Hi All
> 
> I want to know if you guys got a positive skill assessment. My wife has MTech in BioInformatics and has 6+ years of experience IT experience. I would like to claim partner experience.
> 
> Kindly let me know your experience.


Yup yo guys should get positive result for assessment.
File through rpl route and all set you are. Find an anzsco and rest uto you.


----------



## YPadiyar (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## abrdedu11 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi All

I have engineering in bioinformatics which is 4 years , and i have 9 year of experience which is in Medical IT , Although Medical IT, i worked through out my carrier in hospital projects , where in implemeting hospital softwares and integrating with hospital machines , mostly in radiology department where in i install and configured many biomedical equipment as well . can i apply as biomedical engineer for 189 australia migration
my mail id :<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------

